# Do amber teething necklaces work?



## momofadella (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi mamas! My dd is 9 1/2 months old and is currently getting 4-5 top teeth in all at once. Needless to say, she's been pretty miserable and demanding for the past couple of weeks (why does it take so long for those dang things to cut through!) Anyway, her poor top gums are SO swollen that we've basically had to give her tylenol or motrin once a day for like 2 weeks, and I just hate putting her little kidneys through that. Someone suggested an Amber Teething necklace. I hadn't heard of them prior to the suggestion. Does anyone have any postive experiences with these? At this point, I'm pretty desparate to try anything that could provide her with a little relief! Poor baby.


----------



## steelmagnolia9 (May 4, 2009)

:

Considering buying one for my LO.


----------



## Super~Single~Mama (Sep 23, 2008)

Lurking.


----------



## JessicaTX (Jul 9, 2006)

I bought one for my then 12 and 8 year old when they were cutting molars..and they stopped waking up in the middle of the night. I'm convinced they work, they are my standard baby gift at showers now =D


----------



## chase_mommy (Nov 11, 2007)

I bought one for DD when she was 6 months old and we love it.







: Its not a miracle cure all but it defiantly helps!


----------



## SpiderMum (Sep 13, 2008)

They are wonderful! I am convinced they make a huge difference. DD still is fussy when teething, but if she's not wearing her necklace she is 10 times worse! I wear one myself and I think it helps with my neck pain.


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

We have one and it does seem to work. It's not a total cure and my daughter does seem to experience some discomfort still, but it's much better when she's wearing the amber and she never cries, only gets mildly more whiny than usual.

I used to think the amber teething necklaces were sort of an old wives' tale until I did some research. As it turns out, Baltic amber (HAS to be Baltic) contains succinic acid which is a natural pain reliever. It gets warm by being near body heat and releases small amounts which get absorbed through the skin.

Neat!


----------



## Caterina (Jul 18, 2008)

Our LO is definitely less fussy when she's wearing hers. She's just discovered that she's wearing it (going on month 3 now) but I think it's just so much a part of her that she touches it occasionally and then forgets about it (like her feet!). She's 7.5 months and been teething since about 3 months, but still doesn't have any!


----------



## LuminosaJane (May 10, 2007)

I'm thinking about getting one for my dd.

Could someone describe how they use the necklace? Does your LO wear it all the time or just sometimes? What about at night?


----------



## paxye (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuminosaJane* 
I'm thinking about getting one for my dd.

Could someone describe how they use the necklace? Does your LO wear it all the time or just sometimes? What about at night?

I put my ds's necklace on him when he was about 2 months old... he hasn't had it off since and he is over 2 1/2 now... I can't even imagine him without it... lol


----------



## amberskyfire (Sep 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuminosaJane* 
I'm thinking about getting one for my dd.

Could someone describe how they use the necklace? Does your LO wear it all the time or just sometimes? What about at night?

Depends on who you ask. Some only use it when baby is teething. Some keep it on all the time. Some take it off at night. Some never take it off at all.

Personally, I don't like the idea of my baby sleeping in it. I take it off of her at night when she sleeps and I don't let her wear it when she's not teething.


----------



## chase_mommy (Nov 11, 2007)

The stones are supposed to come in contact with the skin so they can release their oils so the skin can absorb them. I think the oil is called succinic acid and it has analgesic properties that help with pain. Wear the amber closer to the source of pain for better relief. If the stones are not in contact with the skin then no relief (from the amber) can take place and I would imagine if you took them off at night it would take a while for the necklace to warm up, release their oils and for the skin absorb them. Some mommas wrap the necklaces around the babies ankle at night so there is some contact with the amber. I am not one of them though... My DD is almost 15 months and has wore hers nonstop since she was 5 months old. Its all up to the mommas and there comfort levels but we have had no trouble with them.


----------



## nikkiethridge (May 6, 2008)

They didn't work for my DS. Motrin is the only thing that does.


----------



## Bitter Green (Feb 17, 2005)

Totally didn't work for my little one. It's cute though!


----------



## funfunkyfantastic (Feb 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Caterina* 
She's 7.5 months and been teething since about 3 months, but still doesn't have any!

Ah, so i'm not the only one?! My dd is 8 months and has been teething since around 4 months but hasn't had a single tooth pop out. There's drool everywhere and she likes to chew and bite and knaw on things. *sigh* Not to mention she recently decided she needs my boob for comfort at night and has since stopped STTN...


----------



## OperaDiva (Jun 11, 2009)

I just bought mine this week, and the VERY FIRST NIGHT he had it on, he slept through the night for the first time EVER. This, after having several awful nights in a row (waking up 4-5 times, one night we had a 3 hour cluster feed every 30 minutes). He is teething like crazy at only 3 months, and I really didn't want to do any medicines. I left it on the first night, took it off the second and third, now thanks to this thread I'm going to put it around his ankle at night instead!


----------



## Beene (May 19, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *funfunkyfantastic* 
Ah, so i'm not the only one?! My dd is 8 months and has been teething since around 4 months but hasn't had a single tooth pop out. There's drool everywhere and she likes to chew and bite and knaw on things. *sigh* Not to mention she recently decided she needs my boob for comfort at night and has since stopped STTN...









No, you're not the only one. Teething since 3.5 months here, now over 9 months and no teeth to speak of....


----------



## Blueone (Sep 12, 2009)

They work for me! I love it, about half way into the first day with it he became so much more calm and actually took a nap. I only take it off or a bath. At night we wrap it around his wrist. Just get one with a magnetic clasp! He's already cut 2 teeth with little drama.


----------



## heavensearth (Oct 10, 2009)

They work for us! my DS has been wearing his since he was 3 months old - cut his first tooth at 3 months. He just turned a year old a couple days ago and has 10 teeth!!!! He stopped wearing it for a couple weeks and was super cranky! put it back on and was doing much better


----------



## tankgirl136 (Dec 13, 2008)

Most of the research makes me really question how they could actually work. So often "amber" sold is resin, or other non amber materials. We once decided to test my friends jewelry, since she loved amber and we had read a few things and we found out only 2 of about 20 pieces were probably actually amber, some we weren't 100% positive about, some turned out to obviously be resin. Too much of it seems a bit weird too me, I might try it but I would have to test the beads myself and know they aren't just some cheap resin piece instead of real "Baltic Amber", but instead I will use teething tablets, which seem to really take the edge off for Ds.


----------



## CrunchyKnitter (May 16, 2009)

We have them! I didn't want to give DS teething tablets ALL THE TIME so this seemed like a good thing to add to the mix. I bought one for me too and I can tell you it works for me, so I assume it works for him too. I was having a ton of neck and back pain and it's definitely lessened a lot. DS is also less fussy wearing his. We do teething tablets at night since I don't let him wear it then.

I also just ordered a Hazelwood necklace for his reflux.

FYI - it seems like the lighter and milkier the color, the better it should work!


----------



## azzeps (Sep 7, 2007)

I have one of these necklaces. How do I know it is real "baltic amber"?

I am a bit leery of it as well. I mean, is it really safe to give a baby unknown amounts of succinic acid? And if it is such a "low dose" as to be harmless, then how is it actually therapeutic or pain relieving? I am a skeptic so far.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

im a total skeptic about this, i assume it is all placebo in the way we remember our babies from day to day until someone shows me the tested science. i just dont see how it could work in the levels that are present. would love to see some hard research.

that being said there is are tons of things that are proven to be complete make-believe and still have folks that are comforted by them, so as long as it is not harmful, why not? but if it does really leach stuff in to a babies body, no thank you, just cause it is from some ancient tree does not make it safe, lots of natural things are toxic and like some folks have pointed out, we rarely know for sure exactly what is in the beads we buy.


----------



## Jenna Richell (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes they really work. A lot of moms testify about the effectiveness of the product.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Folks testifying to the effectiveness of a given product frankly does not prove anything at all. Over human history we have collectively bought into and really believed millions of false things have worked. Snake oil, really used to be snake oil and folks loved it!
This happens to home remedies as well as pharmacology, hangover treatments to miracle weight-loss foods and pills.

One thing stays the same, that placebos are powerful and folks see or miss what they want to.

A natural minded person will be quick to point out the subtle dangers in a prescription medication but happily overlook other often equal dangers in plant based one; while a "mainstream" person might be overly trusting in whatever has a shiny label on it and think the plant is too big of an risk.

Both sides can be,and often are, both right and wrong in both ways depending on the actual facts, facts often not known for many years/decades/lifetimes after the fad diet or drug or natural remedy was popular.

So there is a lot we don't know. What I do think is pretty clear from human history is that folks testifying to the effectiveness of a given product frankly does not prove anything at all.


----------



## skycheattraffic (Apr 16, 2012)

I never tried them but am not comfortable trying them. I don't like the idea of a chain around baby's neck. My go to remedy for teething is cold: a wet washcloth from the fridge, frozen fruit in a mesh feeder or just ice water in a sippy or a cucumber stick for my toddler. My DD is an intense teether (has been almost nonstop since 4 months) but I've only really had to resort to Tylenol a handful of times and she is 15 months old. I'd much rather have her mouthing something while I supervise or nurse at night. If the amber really releases a compound constantly, I'd be more worried about that than an occasional dose of pain killer. Just my two cents.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *azzeps*
> 
> I am a bit leery of it as well. I mean, is it really safe to give a baby unknown amounts of succinic acid? And if it is such a "low dose" as to be harmless, then how is it actually therapeutic or pain relieving? I am a skeptic so far.


^That is why I won't try one. Unknown amounts of anything going into my baby makes me nervous... & Natural means nothing to me. Lots of natural things are harmful. "It's natural so it's fine!" is a really dangerous attitude to have IMO....


----------



## Mommel (Apr 16, 2010)

I have to confess that when I first heard about amber teething necklaces, I had no idea that the baby was the one supposed to be wearing the necklace! Once I discovered that, I wasn't too keen on the idea of them. The choking hazard alone concerns me.


----------



## girlspn (Apr 14, 2011)

For us, the necklace didn't work, as much as I wanted it too! My dd would still be very fussy with it on. She doesn't wear it anymore and nothing has changed.

The only that helped soothe teething was teething gel. Works like a charm.


----------



## GoBecGo (May 14, 2008)

DD2 has one. I don't know if it works. I don't really believe amber can "leak" the relevant acid once warm. It kind of defies what i know about chemistry. But i think the necklace was £15 or £16 and i didn't mind spending that to try it.

Certainly it's cute, and times when DD had teething pain i would have tried ANYTHING (sometimes medication didn't seem to help much either!). I'm actually looking at getting another one for my next LO as my DD2 is teething really slow and at 25months still has all her eye teeth and all her 2 year molars to come, and her sister was similar and was 3.5 before she was done with teething So for us it's had enough value for me to get another one, even though i don't know for sure if it really made a difference.

DD has worn hers continuously since she was about 5 months old EXCEPT in the pool because the string is knotted silk and i was concerned that repeated exposure to chlorine might perish it and make it more likely to break, so when we're in the pool it goes in my purse with my nose screw (another thing i don't want to lose in the pool!).


----------



## Kaydove (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~Adorkable~*
> 
> Folks testifying to the effectiveness of a given product frankly does not prove anything at all. Over human history we have collectively bought into and really believed millions of false things have worked. Snake oil, really used to be snake oil and folks loved it!
> This happens to home remedies as well as pharmacology, hangover treatments to miracle weight-loss foods and pills.
> ...


This exactly. I'm a skeptic. And they would make nervous - seems like they could be a choking risk.


----------



## ~adorkable~ (Nov 7, 2007)

im not sure what about thread like this make all the spammers crawl out of the woodwork and give us links to "some site that they just found, that has amazing prices and great stuff, but it sure does. Please spare us the spam, we were discussing the merits or lack there of, not asking to be spammed with your website. (which will be reported and removed anyway)

if you own a website that has products you think the mothering community would benefit from, then by all means become a advertising member and tell us all about it!


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

I got one and it didn't do a thing except look cute.


----------



## AmberBaby (Oct 14, 2012)

A little about Amber teething necklaces.

For the person who quoted amber being a resin, yes, it is a resin. Amber is fossilized tree sap and this makes it a resin. Resin does not always refer to a melted and reformed plasic substance. Amber is not a stone, therefore it is litghtweight and comfortable to wear. Make sure when buying an amber teething necklace you are buying pure Baltic Amber. Amber that comes from the baltic region is the purest amber and has higher concentrations of succinic acid and work well for teething babies. 

A baby does not chew on the necklace, they wear it. The skin warms the necklace and the acid that is in the oils are slowly absorbed into the skin. Succinic acid is water soluable and there is no overdose potential because the body will use what it can and the rest is eliminated and excreeted through the kidneys (pee'd out). 

As for the safety aspect. Make sure when you are buying a necklace that you are buying one with the screw closure. The reason why is the screw closure is designed to give (break) if under too much tension. In addition make sure that the necklace string is knotted between every bead. This way if the string were to break only 1 bead would fall off. Also, you can take the necklace, wrap it twice around the baby's ankle and then place a sock over it or place the baby in footed pajamas. This is a great alternative to having something around the neck if that causes you concern. 

If you are looking for a high quality amber necklace I recommend 

The use of an amber necklace is purely a personal decision by each parent and may not be the right choice for your baby. I can say it was amazing how well it worked for my daughter.


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

I live the amber necklace. If baby doesnt wear it for a couple of days, she gets fussier, and starts to dribble alot. Since using it, we rarely have teething problems.


----------



## nonnabates (Dec 9, 2012)

Which teething braclet did you use? Would you send me the link?


----------



## contactmaya (Feb 21, 2006)

I dont remember the brand, i got it from amazon. They all seemed the same to me. Ill have a look and see if i have a receipt somewhere


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, if you do try one ( I did and I think it helped. He wore it from 6 mo to 2 yrs age) , get an unpolished, lightest color, snug fitting child-necklace. I bought online.
Its very popular in Europe so if you have european friends, ask their opinion as well.


----------



## Dominick19m (Oct 17, 2013)

check out bouncy baby boutique for the teething necklaces they have a safety cert on the new clasp they use on the baby necklaces issued from a baby toy safety certification company so get the safest amber teething products go check them out on amazon or google......most teething necklaces dont have a safety tension release clasp that is made to break and they use a screw clasp which i would never put on my kid...but check out the safety clasp bouncy baby boutique has... a+ for them for safety and helping us keep our kids alive..!!!!!


----------



## BodensMom (Jun 16, 2014)

*Bitey Beads*

We went for the silicone kind I can wear and my babe can chew on. He absolutely loves it and I never go anywhere without it! We love this brand: www.biteybeads.com


----------



## SuzieSmiles (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm a believer! We've use the raw baltic amber (unpolished) on our teething baby since he was 7 months old and definitely noticed a difference. He slept better, seemed to be less fussy and the drooling was virtually nonexistent within 24 hours of continued use. He wears it all of the time, we only take it off for bathtime. 
Wish we'd purchased it earlier as he started teething around 3 months! I would recommend it to anyone wanting a natural alternative to relieve teething pain. And, would also highly recommend Camilia!!


----------



## elliha (Jul 20, 2014)

I tried it for my daughter who had terrible teething pains and I do not believe it worked one bit. Ibuprofen on the other hand worked.


----------



## Rosemaryp (Oct 20, 2014)

Nowadays people are turning more and more to everything natural. Natural Baltic Amber


----------



## AnneSmith (Feb 10, 2015)

momofadella said:


> Hi mamas! My dd is 9 1/2 months old and is currently getting 4-5 top teeth in all at once. Needless to say, she's been pretty miserable and demanding for the past couple of weeks (why does it take so long for those dang things to cut through!) Anyway, her poor top gums are SO swollen that we've basically had to give her tylenol or motrin once a day for like 2 weeks, and I just hate putting her little kidneys through that. Someone suggested an Amber Teething necklace. I hadn't heard of them prior to the suggestion. Does anyone have any postive experiences with these? At this point, I'm pretty desparate to try anything that could provide her with a little relief! Poor baby.


I know a lot of people are skeptical of the science behind amber teething necklaces, but I bought one on Amazon recently (Toogli was the brand name) and I can't believe the difference that it made for my little girl. The drooling and irritability are way down. My husband (who was even more of a naysayer than me) are now firm believers. I would definitely recommend an amber necklace to anyone who needs help in the teething department. :smile:


----------



## lopezklaudia (Apr 27, 2015)

I found these on amazon.com and they works great!!! :wink:

http://www.amazon.com/Amber-Teething-Necklace-Guaranteed-Inflammatory/dp/B00NXXDD8C/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1430135111&sr=8-11&keywords=amber+teething+necklace

http://www.amazon.com/Amber-Teething-Necklace-Guaranteed-Inflammatory/dp/B00NVFUB6Y/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1430135111&sr=8-5&keywords=amber+teething+necklace


----------



## aquamum (Jul 2, 2015)

I can understand why a lot of people are sceptical about amber teething necklaces I was very sceptical myself when I first heard about them.

But after using them on both of my children I have to say that they do work they seem to relieve the niggling and grumpiness of both of my children.

So if you're having teething nightmares I would recommend trying one.

I purchased my amber teething necklaces from http://www.naturalamber.co.uk/product-category/baltic-amber-teething-necklaces/


----------



## Lacey Mawby (Jul 11, 2015)

I bought one for my son and everyone asked me "why is your son wearing a necklace??" My mom hated it because of the choking risk. I really do believe that it helped though, especially with all the drool. However, my friend got one for her daughter and it didn't work. So....to each his own.

Check out my blog that adds humor to everyday life at http://www.beeingbeautiful.com


----------



## Skvarčinskaitė Deimantė (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi moms,
I recommend to buy only baltic amber for teething jewelry. The succinic acid is natural pain reliever anti-inflammatory, and a central nervous system calmer. It is so effective on babies and small children becouse it simultaneously eases their pain while also haveing a strong soofing effect on their nervous system. Amber beads adjust to body temperature and starts to work. This teething relief method is old but still effective.
I want to offer the most known e-shop *amber888.com* from lithuania, where you can order necklases, bracelets, pendants in different colors and shapes. These are handmade products of the most high quality.:thumb

If you are interested to buy wholesale product and it's much cheaper, just write for me and i will do what i can do best.:wink:


----------



## Rosemaryp (Oct 20, 2014)

We got one from Amazon, but also been advised that amber artisans is good, they do custom work, if you need it.:smile:


----------



## veronicbay (May 18, 2021)

Amber teething necklace really do work. Someone recommended it for me when my 11 months old baby was having similar issue. I started seeing result after two weeks. You can try it out too. I got mine here Baltic Essentials: Best Amber Pain Teething Necklaces & Jewelry by the way


----------

